# Joby strap



## ATC (Sep 5, 2013)

I've only seen a couple of folks that mention the Joby Ultra strap. I'm considering one and am interested in any feedback that anyone might have. 

One person, CANONisOK, liked it, and I noticed that he had a 5DIII, so I guess it would handle my 6D/24-105 or 70-300. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## steven kessel (Sep 5, 2013)

I have one and I love it. I use it on my 5Diii and my 7D and I carry lenses as big as a 400 DO with it. It's comfortable, allows for hands-free walking, and very secure.


----------



## Roger Jones (Sep 5, 2013)

Check out the carry speed as well.


----------



## miah (Sep 5, 2013)

I have the Joby and use it with the 5D3 + 24-105 and 70-300L. Comfortable, secure, well made. I recommend it.


----------



## BruinBear (Sep 5, 2013)

Anyone have experience between this strap and the blackrapids?


----------



## wle (Sep 5, 2013)

I use the Joby with my 5diii and 100-400 and like it very much. I've successfully rock scrambled and bush whacked through thick willow with camera out of the way on the Joby. I've also had camera on the Joby while carrying other equipment in an f-stop Tilopa camera pack. Expect to cross country ski with equipment on the Joby when that season arrives shortly.


----------



## ATC (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks very much for the feedback! Sounds like everyone likes it with the 5DIII, and I haven't heard any negatives, so think I'll pick one up.


----------



## pwp (Sep 6, 2013)

Roger Jones said:


> Check out the carry speed as well.


Having spent far too much on alternatives, my recent choice of CarrySpeed is in the "_at last_...." category. 
This is very evolved, well thought out and neatly executed kit. http://carryspeed.com/

I have: 
FS-Pro for heavy stuff = 1D4 body & 70-200 http://straps.carryspeed.com/ProductsView-1.html
Extreme for lighter stuff = 5D3 body & 24-70 II http://straps.carryspeed.com/ProductsView-3.html
Double Pro II for events work http://straps.carryspeed.com/ProductsView-7.html

I also use the SpiderPro system which is great for some projects, and there is a distinct advantage that the pins from SpiderPro and CarrySpeed are 100% compatible/interchangable. http://www.spiderholster.com/

-PW


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Sep 6, 2013)

I am in a similar situation but with a 60D + 100-400 being carted around Acadia. I LOVE my Domke strap which I've owned for nearly 30 years, but this trip has shown that it is not good for this kind of weight and movement.

I have looked at the Carry Speed, Black Rapid, and Joby. Not sure which I'll go with though it looks like the CS and Joby can be used on and off tripod seamlessly, but not the BR. That said, I have also found in my experience that dual-purpose can often mean dual-compromise as well.

Any thoughts are welcome. Other than eventually moving to either a 6D, 5D3, or other larger camera, I have no allegiances to any of the strap systems.


----------



## Halfrack (Sep 6, 2013)

GmwDarkroom said:


> I have looked at the Carry Speed, Black Rapid, and Joby. Not sure which I'll go with though it looks like the CS and Joby can be used on and off tripod seamlessly, but not the BR.



The BR option is for the Manfrotto RC2 system, so while it works well, I prefer Arca plates. More specifically the F1 plate from CarrySpeed.

http://www.blackrapid.com/products/fastenr-t1

Also keep in mind that with the Joby you need the UltraPlate to use it with an Arca head.


----------



## pwp (Sep 6, 2013)

GmwDarkroom said:


> I have looked at the Carry Speed, Black Rapid, and Joby. Not sure which I'll go with though it looks like the CS and Joby can be used on and off tripod seamlessly, but not the BR. That said, I have also found in my experience that dual-purpose can often mean dual-compromise as well.


GmmDarkroom rather than seeing the CarrySpeed ArcaSwiss compatible plate as compromise see it as an uncommonly flexible, evolved design. There is no compromise in it's execution. Having 100% embraced the CarrySpeed system, I'm now looking to switch as least some of my tripod head/monopod heads to ArcaSwiss because of the beautiful simplicity. As a bonus, the CarrySpeed connecter is 100% compatible with my SpiderPro system.

Simplicity is one of life's great goals. If you're doing things right, you evolve towards simplicity. Every box that you can tick along this path, however small is in alignment with this goal. If you have been shooting for 30 years, you'd instinctively know this. Get CarrySpeed.

-PW


----------



## CANONisOK (Sep 6, 2013)

Halfrack said:


> Also keep in mind that with the Joby you need the UltraPlate to use it with an Arca head.


Not true at all. As i mentioned in the thread referenced by the OP, I use the RRS B2-FAB-F with my arca plates. I assume most of the Black Rapid users employ the same solution.


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 6, 2013)

pwp said:


> Roger Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Check out the carry speed as well.
> ...


++1
Agreed, I have two CarrySpeeds now and love them both. I had a BR but like the Carryspeed much better. I love the safety strap when I'm walking a lot in between shots or hiking. It keeps the camera close and stops it from moving around and bumping into things while I hike between shots... It's a great system!


----------

